# Such Nice Fleeces! Updated pic of my girls.



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Some of you may remember Marybell and Ninja, my two Fincross ewes. They grew nicely and now have such lovely fleeces. No meat to speak of, but nice, crimpy, springy, shiny fleeces.





Marybell is the white ewe and Ninja is the black ewe. They have come a long way from half starved and nude. They are still very small ewes about knee hight or so and about 50lbs. I should say. I can carry both of them which means they aren't hugely heavy.

Marybell loves attention and will follow me everywhere. She loves walking, both on and off the lead and stacks up so nicely for me when I practice my show training. She has a bad habbit of climbing on me to coax treats and nibbling my hand when she thinks I may have something for her. Forgivable when I consider Ninja.

Ninja is a jerk most of the time. I still love her, but she is as stubborn as a black lamb can be. She is flighty and runs from me unless she thinks I have food for her. She hates to lead and I have to drag or carry her most places unless Marybell is walking in front of her. Stubborn is the best way to put it I think. She is constantly running over me or knocking me down, but she is getting better as time goes by and may ammount to a fine show sheep eventually.

This is my last year of 4-H showing, so it's all pruebred registered show stock from here if I want to continue showing. These will be the only wool sheep at the entire county fair this year so far as last year's comparison goes.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice sheep! How old are they? They sure are pretty! So are their names.  
 I can't wait till I get my 2 hair lambs. they will be 2 months old and I'm going to name them Zillah and Adah. (old Testament names  )


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2011)

They are about 11 months now I believe. The breeder wasn't entire sure about their ages, nor their breeds. I had to guess based on the breeds she raises.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, whatever the breed, they are cute! What sort of fences do you use?


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2011)

I use 4' woven wire fences with t-posts to hold it up and metal fence clips to attach it to the posts. It works really well for a small area. They are turned out during the day in an 8'x16' pen with a small 3 sided cover for the rain. 

At night they sleep in a 12'x12' 3- sided barn with a 4' plywood fence nailed to 4x4 posts and a 4' wide gate. There is a small hayloft in the back of the barn that stores about to 3 strand bails at a time, but I never have more than 3 or 4 bails at once up there. 

I have a 2 1/2' high dog exercise pen that I use to turn them out in the yard each day. They stay in and don't even push on it. that's the pen in my avitar pic.

I also take them for walks when it is nice out. Sometimes a mile at a time.


----------

